# Recent reports Spur and Rigs?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone been out there in the last few days?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Spur last night... Tons of life. 0 for 4 on swords but 3 for 0 on whaoo


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

To use a PFF quote..... "Dang!" It was snotty going out the East Pass today. Went out to just about CB buoy to turn around when the sky drops what seemed to be a solid sheet of water and bolt of lightning blasts the buoy. I think they need to fix the light on it now. Surfing back through the pass was gnarly and not on my top ten list of things to do today. Ended up having lunch at AJ's then came back in and fished Brooks bridge for a bit before heading to the barn. Going to give it a shot in the morning if it calms down some. We did manage a few fish though so ..... still was fun.


----------

